# Dubai buildings "infernos waiting to happen"



## mark handler (Jan 2, 2016)

[h=3]Dubai buildings "infernos waiting to happen"[/h] polyurethane and aluminium composite cladding


----------



## conarb (Jan 2, 2016)

All polyurethane in all buildings should be banned. An article about it states:



			
				\ said:
			
		

> At the heart of safety concerns is the use of polyurethane and aluminium composite cladding on buildings throughout the height of the emirate’s building boom. The material was only outlawed by new regulations in 2013.¹


Does anyone know who "outlawed" it?  Was it local regulation or in the International codes?  What about the houses we are covering with sheet polyurethane under siding, or EIFS, or sprayed polyurethane foam insulation?

¹http://news.nationalpost.com/news/emirates-skyscrapers-are-killers-in-waiting-says-fire-expert


----------



## cda (Jan 2, 2016)

> All polyurethane in all buildings should be banned. An article about it statesoes anyone know who "outlawed" it?  Was it local regulation or in the International codes?  What about the houses we are covering with sheet polyurethane under siding, or EIFS, or sprayed polyurethane foam insulation?
> 
> ¹http://news.nationalpost.com/news/emirates-skyscrapers-are-killers-in-waiting-says-fire-expert


Not sure if you are talking US or Dubai ::::

http://www.ifsecglobal.com/legacy-of-high-rise-fire-risks-in-dubai/


----------



## mark handler (Jan 2, 2016)

file:///C:/Users/Mark%20H/Desktop/Environmental%20Product%20Declaration%20for%20Insulated%20Metal%20Panels.pdf


----------



## conarb (Jan 2, 2016)

> Not sure if you are talking US or Dubai ::::
> 
> http://www.ifsecglobal.com/legacy-of-high-rise-fire-risks-in-dubai/


CDA:

That's my question, we read they have been illegal in Dubai since 2013 but what about here?


----------



## cda (Jan 2, 2016)

> All polyurethane in all buildings should be banned. An article about it statesoes anyone know who "outlawed" it?  Was it local regulation or in the International codes?  What about the houses we are covering with sheet polyurethane under siding, or EIFS, or sprayed polyurethane foam insulation?
> 
> ¹http://news.nationalpost.com/news/emirates-skyscrapers-are-killers-in-waiting-says-fire-expert


Can't talk to homes, but seems like multi story/ high rises,

Forever, except for Las Vegas, have not heard of an exterior fire like in Dubai


----------



## conarb (Jan 2, 2016)

Not only are our energy efficient buildings burning up but *our energy efficient cars are too*.


----------



## Keystone (Jan 4, 2016)

We don't need no water, let that m-----f----- burn...


----------



## steveray (Jan 5, 2016)

My father was talking about this on New Years...I assumed he was referring to the previous "Torch building" fire...Didn't know it happened again..


----------

